# Installer Leopard sur un Power PC G4, une bonne idée ?



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Mon père possède au bureau un eMac G4, modèle PowerMac4,4 ::: PowerPC G4 ( 3.3  )

Processeur 1 Ghz, Ram : 384 Mo.

Il aimerait installer leopard dessus.

Y a t il des contre indications ? Leopard tournera t il correctement dessus ?

Est ca assez puissant ??? ( Pour une utilisation bureautique exclusivement )

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Oui avec 1go de ram
Votre emac possede de la ram: pc 133 ( jusqu à 1 GO)ou de la pc 2700( jusqu à 2GO°)


----------



## Dudul Mac (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui ce sera certainement mieux. Tu vas gagner au démarrage de l'ordi car c'est mieux optimisé que Tiger. Leopard ne s'installe pas en dessous de 850 MHz. J'ai voulu essayer sur mon Power MAC G4 733/AGP et il a refusé pour cause de vitesse insuffisante.


----------



## daffyb (27 Décembre 2009)

ok, mais passer à 1 Go de RAM minimum et ne pas oublier de faire un clone avant, au cas où et pour revenir en arrière si l'expérience n'est pas concluante


----------



## Damonzon (27 Décembre 2009)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Oui ce sera certainement mieux. Tu vas gagner au démarrage de l'ordi car c'est mieux optimisé que Tiger. Leopard ne s'installe pas en dessous de 850 MHz. J'ai voulu essayer sur mon Power MAC G4 733/AGP et il a refusé pour cause de vitesse insuffisante.



Mon vieux G4 PPC 800 et 1ghz RAM vient de recevoir Léo avec LéopardAssit . L'installation c'est déroulé sans problème. Pas de ralentissement notoire je l'utilise principalement pour la bureautique et un peu de capture vidéo.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2009)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Oui ce sera certainement mieux.


C'est faux : c'est l'inverse exact. Tiger démarre bien plus vite. Tu l'as testé ou tu parles de seconde main ???
Je suis passé de Tiger à Léopard dans le temps sur mon PowerBook 1,5ghz  : pour ce qui est du fonctionnement général, ce n'est pas beaucoup plus lent que Tiger, sur un PPC, mais le démarrage par contre est nettement plus lent. Quant aux réparations d'autorisations, c'est une vraie plaie : on passe de quelques minutes à une heure environ. Mais c'est vrai que, comme dirait l'autre, on ne fait pas ça tous les jours.
La mise à jour est envisageable si on ne la paye pas. Par contre je ne trouve pas qu'elle valait les 129 euros qu'elle m'a coûtée à l'époque. 
Autre problème : Tiger arrive en fin de vie au niveau du support, selon certaines rumeurs.
Reste que sur un eMac la raison principale que je trouvais au passage de Tiger à Léopard disparaît (le clic à deux doigts sur le trackpad &#8212; c'est presque pas tout à fait une blague de ma part.)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2009)

Je suis assez d'accord avec ce que dit Le Doc' 

A l'époque, j'avais un iMac G5 (1e génération), sous Tiger il était tip top. Je l'ai passé sous Leopard et je l'ai regretté, je l'ai trouvé significativement ralenti (démarrage et utilisation).

Après, est ce que ton père est OK d'avoir une machine ralentie pour bénéficier des avancées de Leopard (par ex. Time machine) ? A mon avis là est la question


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Ne pas oublier que tiger est en "fin de vie"
Sur les emac que je possède, pas de réelle lenteur, saut sur réparation disque dur
Avantage, et mise a jour des application ,utilisation time en reseau , partage écran , etc


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2009)

Ca n'est pas parce que Tiger est en fin de vie qu'il faut pour autant passer à Leo.

Sur la bécane dont il est question ici (un eMac G4), il ne faut pas installer les dernières versions des applications qui rameront à mort; donc (à mon avis) ancienne bécane, "anciens" logiciels, "ancien" système et ca tournera bien


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2009)

Certes mais le contrôle à distance par iChat est bien pratique. Et comme Apple n'aime surtout pas sortir les nouveaux logiciels sur les anciens systèmes, il faut passer en Leo.

Ce que j'ai fait avec le TI867 de ma mère. Impec.


----------



## CBi (31 Décembre 2009)

D'accord avec Sly54. Ne pas vouloir faire moderne à tout prix. Surtout que Tiger sur G4 est un ensemble logiciel/materiel totalement abouti. Bien meilleur à mon avis en "onctuosité" que Léo sur Macintel.  Ceci dit, je viens de tester Léo sur un G4 Cube = avec 1.5Go de RAM, c'est sans problème. La raison pour laquelle Apple a limité Léo à mon avis, c'est pour la video = les G4 au dessous de la limite Apple sont à la ramasse pour tout ce qui est h.264, donc pour la version de ichat de Léopard.


----------



## koopland (31 Décembre 2009)

Perso je l'ai installé sur un powermac bi pro 867 avec 2go de ram, j'ai aussi tiger dessus.
Et je trouve ça lourd, c'est lent, (ouverture des fenêtres...) et je n'en vois pas l'utilité.

Je démarre tout le temps sur tiger et quand j'ai besoin d'utilisé un logiciel non compatible avec tiger, je fais l'effort je passe sous léopard.


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2009)

koopland a dit:


> Perso je l'ai installé sur un powermac bi pro 867 avec 2go de ram, j'ai aussi tiger dessus.
> Et je trouve ça lourd, c'est lent, (ouverture des fenêtres...) et je n'en vois pas l'utilité.
> 
> Je démarre tout le temps sur tiger et quand j'ai besoin d'utilisé un logiciel non compatible avec tiger, je fais l'effort je passe sous léopard.



Comme je te le disais rien que le contrôle à distance via iChat sans se casser la tête à faire du mappage de port pour VNC sur la livebox puis la borne airport, ça vaut largement le coup !


----------



## lucas_ (16 Novembre 2014)

Salut a tous, j'ai acheté un emac g4 PowerPc 1GHZ (pour 5euro dans un vide grenier ) et il tourne sous osx 10.2.4 et je voudrais le passer sous osx 10.4.11 mais impossible de trouver un firmware pour passer a 10.4.11 j'ai besoin d'aide car rien n'est compatible dessus et si possible trouver un instalateur 

merci de vos réponses


peut être faut il le passer sous osx 10.2.8 avant??? je n'en sais rien


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

lucas_ a dit:


> Salut a tous, j'ai acheté un emac g4 PowerPc 1GHZ (pour 5euro dans un vide grenier ) et il tourne sous osx 10.2.4 et je voudrais le passer sous osx 10.4.11


quel rapport avec ce sujet?
relire le titre 

--
quant à passer à tiger il faut que tu trouves  ou empruntes un cd - dvd d'install  tiger toutes machines
support *noir*
(pas gris , *noir*)


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2014)

lucas_ a dit:


> il tourne sous osx 10.2.4 et je voudrais le passer sous osx 10.4.11 mais impossible de trouver un firmware pour passer a 10.4.11



C'est cool pour toi, il n'y a pas d'upgrade de firmware pour ce modèle


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Novembre 2014)

Salut, perso déjà un mon Bi-1.25 Ghz Léopard est pas ultra réactif, laisse Tiger ou installe Débian (ou les deux )

PS : Gonfle la ram à 1 Go ou 2 Go


----------



## claude72 (17 Novembre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, perso déjà un mon Bi-1.25 Ghz Léopard est pas ultra réactif, ...


J'ai aussi un G4 2x1,25 GHZ, je l'avais upgradé sous 10.5 et au bout d'une semaine je suis redescendu à 10.4.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2015)

+1 avec -Oldmac-. En gonflant la Ram à 2Go tout se passe bien


----------

